# Drylock on basement walls



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

So just finishing up one of my rentals and the basement walls do leak in some spots when it rains heavy. Not puddles or pooling but just a small stream that tends to travel wherever it wants to. The house was built in 1908. Has anyone used this product with success to stop this problem. I will have to wire brush the walls as whatever is on there is loose. Probably a mixture of some type of paint product and spots that have been parged over with cement.
Hopefully the picture loaded. I just applied treadplex armorseal latex on the floor tonight. I know it’s ass backwards to do the floor first but had to bc tenants move in tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I was getting a lot of water permeating the foundation walls in my own home, having removed the perimeter framing and drywall a couple of months ago and did a couple of coats of Drylok, needing to redo the perimeter drainage as well. I didn’t get around to reframing and closing everything back up. I took the photo this morning with no evidence of water staining where most of the water was getting in. Haven’t had any permeation since. The Drylok is ineffective over painted masonry and/concrete. Don’t know if it’d work in your situation unless you either wire brushed or scarified the walls to remove any existing paint. I had purchased a small hand held scarifier removing an epoxy sealer from some of the other foundation walls not pictured. What a mess that was...my dust extractor didn’t work too well.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

jr.sr. painting said:


> So just finishing up one of my rentals and the basement walls do leak in some spots when it rains heavy. Not puddles or pooling but just a small stream that tends to travel wherever it wants to. The house was built in 1908. Has anyone used this product with success to stop this problem. I will have to wire brush the walls as whatever is on there is loose. Probably a mixture of some type of paint product and spots that have been parged over with cement.
> Hopefully the picture loaded. I just applied treadplex armorseal latex on the floor tonight. I know it’s ass backwards to do the floor first but had to bc tenants move in tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of mildew on the walls.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Drylock is probably one of the best inexpensive solutions to damp basement walls, but I've seen it fail more than once. Even when applied over bare block. Too many times people think it's going to address inadequate drainage issues....it's not. Best to fix the drainage issues first. And that is never inexpensive.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

I just dread having to scrape those walls. It’s gonna be very dusty and I don’t want the furnaces to distribute the dust to both units 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

jr.sr. painting said:


> I just dread having to scrape those walls. It’s gonna be very dusty and I don’t want the furnaces to distribute the dust to both units
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless it's below freezing where you are, I'd shut the furnace down while scraping. Perhaps the tenants would be agreeable to leave for the day or brave cool temps for the day. Maybe provide electric space heaters for the day,if you have any readily available. It's going to take a couple hours, at least, for temps to noticeably drop without any heat.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

futtyos


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

futtyos said:


> Omnipole ACS Tornado Graffiti removal,stone cleaning system - YouTube
> 
> futtyos


Only $16,500. 

If you lived in a metro area where you could put the machine to work most days, it might proved a good investment, providing a useful niche market service. To clean the occasional block wall, IDK???:biggrin:

Pretty cool machine tho!


----------

